# Stoppin a 15 year old from viewing porn



## Richard Laymon

Probably the wrong place to put this but I can't think where else to put it so here goes:-
Is there a way to stop a 15 year old boy from looking at porn pages on the web. It can be done via I.E. using the Content Advisor but that is a major pain in the butt allowing and disallowing every page/site. This can also be thwarted by simply downloading another browser.
So basically I need a foolproof (yet free) way of stopping him.
Any ideas ?


----------



## cjschaf

There are plenty of programs that will filter the internet content on your PC. Just by doing a quick google search: internet filter, resulted in millions of hits. Pick one of the companies and download the trial and try the software. I would recomend one that either ties into the user accounts on the PC or requires each user to have a user ID and password (this way you will not be filtered, but your son would be). 

Some of the software is month to month fees, others are for a one year license. The biggest thing is to find software that you are comfortable using, since you will be the one managing it.


----------



## fredmh

Hello Richard Laymon:

By viewing thee sites, your computer is vunerable to the introduction of malware and viruses.
I would advise you to look over this post and if you feel the the need, post a log in the HJT forum.



Please read this thread


Please download HijackThis . This program will help us 
determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Double-click on the file you just downloaded. Click 
on the "Unzip" button to install. It will by default install to the directory - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\ 
Run a scan and save the log file. Do not fix anything in HijackThis since they may be harmless. 
*Make sure to include the System information at the top of the log as well.* 


Post your HJT log in HJT Log Help Forum
and an analyst will help you.


----------



## crazijoe

Don't take this the wrong way but you probably need to start being more of a parent and watch where your child surfs. Restrict the boy on when he can use the computer or purchase a content filtering software.


----------



## V0lt

I think everyone may be going about this the wrong way. 

Why not sit down with your son and talk man-to-man about what's on the internet, what level of decency you expect him to adhere to- and more importantly, the dangers of putting your personal information on sites like MySpace and Xanga. 

At 15, if you expect him to behave like an adult, he's going to expect you to treat him like one. Trust is a two way street.


----------



## Geekgirl

Communication is the best thing that you and your child can have. I understand at that age his hormones are probably running wild but you must sit with your child and talk to them about the dangers on the internet. Not only the smut he is seeing but the dangers of going to these sites will have an immediate impact on your system.
It is you who will have to put a stop to this surfing habit he has obtained, but you must talk to him not scold him. He will respond better if you do not fly off the handle


----------



## Chevy

To simply answer the question at hand:

http://www.cyberpatrol.com/

http://www.cybersitter.com/

One of these combined with some "over the shoulder" observations ought to do it.


----------



## Richard Laymon

Firstly he's not my son, secondly he has about as much respect for any human being as a rabid dog has for water. He will not listen or take note of anything said to him.
We have asked him not to look at anything untoward, he does, wev'e told him look at any of these sites and lose the internet, he looks at these sites, his mother bans him for a day or two, he's back on looking.
The only way I can see is this kind of software that will guarantee he doesn't look.


----------



## crazijoe

Ahh yes...Sounds like you have your hands full there. 
Yea.. I hate to say it but your best bet would be to purchase some sort of content filtering software. This would be much more reliable.

http://www.cyberpatrol.com/
http://www.netnanny.com/
http://www.mynabyoo.com/?hop=qualitygds


----------



## Geekgirl

I hear BSafeOnline is good.


----------



## cbieger

Seriously, not to butt in to how you are raising your child, or not your child as you say, but what harm is there in a fifteen year old boy looking at some porn? Is he a pervert or something? Does he go around molesting hamsters? Weren't you fifteen once, don't you remember walking around wishing you had some sort of outlet to control your raging hormones? 

All of the methods suggested above will work. If you wanna go hardcore on it, look in to a sonicwall device. If I were you I'd get the poor boy a subscription to Playboy and show him what decent pornography looks like, that way he grows up with a sensible idea of what is acceptable sexually and what's not. I know that a lot of what's out there on the internet is just strange, scary, and wierd, but he's just being a horny 15 year old. Think back about the way you coped with it, and tell me honestly: If the internet had been around WAY back then, wouldn't you had utilized that as a resource?


----------



## Squashman

K9 Web Protection
http://www.k9webprotection.com/

I would also use that with a combination of a Porn Proxy Auth Config file. I have that on some of my computers at home. Just the ones that my kids use. My oldest is only 5 but better start now before he accidently stumbles upon something.

You can also setup a Hosts file to block alot of things as well.


----------



## Richard Laymon

cbieger said:


> Seriously, not to butt in to how you are raising your child, or not your child as you say, but what harm is there in a fifteen year old boy looking at some porn? Is he a pervert or something? Does he go around molesting hamsters?


What harm is there ? before I came on his mother's scene he was allowed to do whatever he wanted, he smoked, he drank, he swore, he watched porn. He IS on the sex offenders list, it's only a minor offense but he is there. I'm not saying porn helped get him on the list but it certainly put some strange ideas in his head.
Since I came on the scene, he doesn't smoke anywhere near the house, he doesn't drink anywhere near the house, I have curtailed his porn as much as I possibly can but I need to stop it fully without taking the internet off him. His hormones went out of control the day he was born, I am trying to bring them back under some sort of contol.
Does this answer your question ?


----------



## jgvernonco

Richard, you are a brave man. Stick to your guns, my friend. It might all be for nothing, but it is much more than nothing for you. In fact, if you didn't do this, you probably couldn't live with yourself.

Do everything you can, including the content blocking software, then take a moment to congratulate yourself for going where many folks would not be willing to go.

Good luck and God speed.


----------



## yustr

Richard, more power to you for trying to steer him back to the main stream. It sounds as if your making some progress. But I can't help but think he's still doing all those things he's just hiding them from you. And that is certainly not what you want.

I was told once that you have to pick your battles when rasing kids. I know I had to think often "Is this issue really the one I want to fall on my sword over?" Most of the time the answer was, no.

One thing you can do is move the computer to the living room. He'll be much less willing to surf sites he knows you don't approve of and you'll be able to "monitor by walking around". 

But again, I applaud your stepping up to this big and important challenge. :4-clap:


----------



## 40sondacurb

Eyes were my biggest deterrent. Just randomly pop into his room while he's on the computer and instruct him not to delete his Internet history and he'll understand that you're watch and won't get blatant about it.


You'll never be able to completely stop him if that's your goal, but you need to make it abundantly clear that you do not approve of it under your roof. If he knows you don't approve he'll censor himself to a degree for fear of reprisal.



You can't teach kids laws, only values.


----------



## johnwill

There's an even easier way for most of the time. Move the computer into one of the living areas in plain view of the rest of the family.


----------



## ebackhus

John's suggestion is what my parents did when we were kids.

Also, I can't recommend CyberPatrol. We had that on our PC and it really screwed things up badly.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

as an alternative option, you could install a vga signal splitter, and then put a second monitor in a neighboring room.

my friend does that to his daughter, and it works, as she never knows if she's being watched or not. 

(usually not but she doesn't know that.)

although, it's not her looking at porn he wants to stop... still similar in nature.


----------



## Richard Laymon

I've installed a small program called Net Dog it stops everything except those sites that can be added as clean. It doesn't leave an icon in the TaskBar and doesn't have a Process or application visable in the Task Manager. It's passworded and starts at bootup. I've hidden the program in a home-made Recycle Bin just in case he goes hunting for it in the Program Files folder


----------



## gamerman0203

Bravo! Richard! Well done! I'm 23 currently and will admit to using the internet for some shady purposes when I was younger. My parents did care enough to help me. The helped by keeping a close eye and learning about the browser and where it stores stuff. Obviously I knew how to get past that, but the computer was in the family room so it made it that much more difficult. His life will that much better later on because of you.


----------



## SpySentinel

I would also go with the Free K9 Web Protection from Blue Coat. It has everything you want and it can only be accessed if you have the password.
http://www.k9webprotection.com/


----------



## bilbus

have you tried beating his a s s?


----------



## newhouse1390

K9 Web Protection works very well for me. It is free and probably one of the best solutions out there.


----------



## crazijoe

bilbus said:


> have you tried beating his a s s?


excellent :sayyes:


----------



## 1nitwit

Mr. Laymon,

You have my admiration AND my sympathy. Best of luck with the boy.

You have helped me out by posting. Now I know a little about what needs to be done with my computer to avoid having my grandson get into trouble. Albeit unintentionally at his current age. Probably best to avoid future problems.

Thanks for your courage in posting, although I'd have to say you were already a braver man than I.


----------



## dorts

Hi,

There is a limit on how much you can try to help him. The most important is that he MUST help himself. 

Me as a 13 year old knows what is harmful and what I must stay away from.(Not trying to boast.:smile I know it is very tempting for him but he must try to resist his own temptation. 

Great work trying to stop him :yes:, but IMO, the more you try to stop him, the more he wants to "rebel". He must learn how to control himself. 

Good Luck,
Keneth :wink:


----------



## PanamaGal

Talking with him is the best, first choice. Next, I'd go here and have a look: 
http://www.familysafemedia.com/


----------



## bry623

One computer in a common area is good. Password protect EVERYTHING. Limit his time by going out to your network box and undoing the phone line.

Oh, and you should be commened for it. Not saying he is going to become a killer, but Ted Bundy started out on porn and had to move up to killing girls to get turned on.


----------

